# Comprar en alibaba...



## davitin (15 Sep 2013)

Buenas.

Estoy pensando en comprar unas cosillas al por mayor de la pagina "ali-baba"...serian cosas traidas de china.

Alguien trae cosas mediante esta pagina? como hacer un pedido de forma fiable?hay mucha estafa? como esta el tema de las aduanas, tanto china como española?


----------



## MariamSe (18 Sep 2013)

Ten mucho cuidado con Ali-Baba. Mira en google "en inglés" sobre estafas y fraudes, añadiéndolo al término Ali-Baba. Tengo amigos que han tenido muy malas experiencias.


----------



## boldregas (19 Sep 2013)

Yo sólo he comprado cosas pequeñas y de poco valor en aliexpress, de momento todo perfecto. Para compras de volumen como es alibaba yo no lo haría sin contactar con un intermediario que realice los trámites y verifique que los productos son los correctos, es algo similar a lo que se hacía con taobao, de eso en forocoches controlan mucho. Te lo digo porque se de uno que ha salido escaldado con un pedido al ver el material que ha recibido.

Tema de aduanas ni idea.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (19 Sep 2013)

Hay mucha estafa, en efecto. alibaba es un sitio para establecer el primer contacto con un proveedor, luego tiene que tener una relación personal, visita, feria o lo que sea. Yo he comprado alguna cosa en Aliexpress y nunca he tenido problemas, lo que pasa es que los precios en general son bastante caros y huelen a dropshipping de tiendas taobao a kilómetros.

Un dropshipping de taobao operando en español y con una buena oferta y selección de cosas que tengan mucha diferencia de precio entre España y China sería una buena idea para un negociete. Ahí lo dejo. si a alguien le gusta la idea, MP.


----------



## HaPLo (19 Sep 2013)

Aquí un "casi" estafado por alibaba, más concretamente aliexpress. Por mi parte las compras a partir desde distribuidores oficiales y si se trata de algo proveniente de China, a través de alguna empresa que importe y se coma el marrón en caso de aduanas o problemas con el envío.


----------



## vivelavidapocoapoco (19 Sep 2013)

HaPLo dijo:


> Aquí un "casi" estafado por alibaba, más concretamente aliexpress. Por mi parte las compras a partir desde distribuidores oficiales y si se trata de algo proveniente de China, a través de alguna empresa que importe y se coma el marrón en caso de aduanas o problemas con el envío.



Como te pueden timar si pagas por paypal ?


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (19 Sep 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> ¿Has visto rakuten?
> 
> Rakuten.es - tu centro comercial en casa.
> 
> (Aunque es Japo)



Le doy un vistazo detallado, gracias, pero no es un dropshipping de taobao, o no lo parece. Es un propio sistema japonés completo. Pero la idea no es vender Casios a 20 euros ni telefonos móviles, éso ya lo compra la gente directamente a las páginas chinas. Para mi el negocio gordo está en otros renglones (el té, la cosmética natural, aceites esenciales..., cosas que no encuentras en la tienda de enfrente).

De todos modos comienza una fiebre de cosas japonesas que aún está por llegar a España. He estado viendo unas tiendas en ShangHai impresionantes. ropa de casa, complementos, adornos...


----------



## boldregas (19 Sep 2013)

vivelavidapocoapoco dijo:


> Como te pueden timar si pagas por paypal ?



En aliexpress sólo puedes pagar con tarjeta, teóricamente tienen un sistema de protección en el que el vendedor sólo recibe el dinero cuando das el ok de la venta, pero dejemos que su funcionamiento es cuando menos dudoso. La elección de un vendedor en ciertos productos es sencilla, hay tiendas "oficiales" que son conocidas por internet y que son 100% fiables. Pero el resto es un páramo en el que simplemente hay que fiarse.

En este caso hablamos para compras pequeñas, para mayores es imprescindible contar con intermediario de confianza. En qué te pueden timar, pues en cosas muy complicadas de demostrar o sin posibilidad de reclamación, los productos defectuosos están a la orden del día, las falsificaciones son más que comunes (incluso en productos de electrónica baratos), las tallas de ropa/calzado son la risa...


----------



## vivelavidapocoapoco (19 Sep 2013)

boldregas dijo:


> En aliexpress sólo puedes pagar con tarjeta, teóricamente tienen un sistema de protección en el que el vendedor sólo recibe el dinero cuando das el ok de la venta, pero dejemos que su funcionamiento es cuando menos dudoso. La elección de un vendedor en ciertos productos es sencilla, hay tiendas "oficiales" que son conocidas por internet y que son 100% fiables. Pero el resto es un páramo en el que simplemente hay que fiarse.
> 
> En este caso hablamos para compras pequeñas, para mayores es imprescindible contar con intermediario de confianza. En qué te pueden timar, pues en cosas muy complicadas de demostrar o sin posibilidad de reclamación, los productos defectuosos están a la orden del día, las falsificaciones son más que comunes (incluso en productos de electrónica baratos), las tallas de ropa/calzado son la risa...




yo un pedido que hice a aliexpress de 200 euros pague por paypal y no le dieron el dinero al vendedor hasta que di el OK


----------



## boldregas (19 Sep 2013)

vivelavidapocoapoco dijo:


> yo un pedido que hice a aliexpress de 200 euros pague por paypal y no le dieron el dinero al vendedor hasta que di el OK



¿ali con paypal? ¿pagaste por los cauces habituales o directamente al vendedor? No recuerdo haber visto la opción de paypal y no aparece como método de pago disponible.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Sep 2013)

boldregas dijo:


> ¿ali con paypal? ¿pagaste por los cauces habituales o directamente al vendedor? No recuerdo haber visto la opción de paypal y no aparece como método de pago disponible.



al principio Alibaba funcionaba con paypal, pero parece que habia muchos timos y claro Paypal es una ventaja para el comprador, asi que con el tiempo lo quitaron y pusieron moneybookers


----------



## Enterao (19 Sep 2013)

vivelavidapocoapoco dijo:


> yo un pedido que hice a aliexpress de 200 euros pague por paypal y no le dieron el dinero al vendedor hasta que di el OK



yo en aliexpress he tenido menos problemas que en deal extreme ..

y es mas barato . ahora siempre miro en aliexpress primero..

aliexpress tiene lo del escrow pagan al vendedor cuando dices ok .

alibaba depende de como acuerdes el pago con el mayorista : tt,western union incluso alguno si te acepta paypal..pero los menos..


----------



## vivelavidapocoapoco (19 Sep 2013)

boldregas dijo:


> ¿ali con paypal? ¿pagaste por los cauces habituales o directamente al vendedor? No recuerdo haber visto la opción de paypal y no aparece como método de pago disponible.





Era un sistema integrado con aliexpress. Te hablo del 2010 aprox


----------



## boldregas (19 Sep 2013)

Ok, no lo recordaba lo de PayPal.

Mi consejo con aliexpress es que os informéis del vendedor, revisar los votos/feedback porque hay muchos que falsean esos valores.

Como curiosidad en ali un vendedor me mandó un producto extra gratis porque se rompió al poco de usarlo (se dañó durante el transporte), en dx los pocos casos que me han mandado cosas rotas me han devuelto la pasta, esto lo valoro ya que la calidad a veces es dudosa...


----------



## vivelavidapocoapoco (19 Sep 2013)

boldregas dijo:


> Ok, no lo recordaba lo de PayPal.
> 
> Mi consejo con aliexpress es que os informéis del vendedor, revisar los votos/feedback porque hay muchos que falsean esos valores.
> 
> Como curiosidad en ali un vendedor me mandó un producto extra gratis porque se rompió al poco de usarlo (se dañó durante el transporte), en dx los pocos casos que me han mandado cosas rotas me han devuelto la pasta, esto lo valoro ya que la calidad a veces es dudosa...




En dealextreme , ebay , focalprice etc hay una forma muy sencilla de sacarse los productos GRATIS... sin pagar un euro/dolar..

Alguno de por aquí seguro que la sabe ....


----------



## HaPLo (20 Sep 2013)

vivelavidapocoapoco dijo:


> Como te pueden timar si pagas por paypal ?



hace tiempo que alibaba no admite paypal, demasiadas ventajas para el comprador y demasiado estafador suelto en esa pagina. Las quejas que debia recibir paypal se contaban por miles


----------



## carlos heras (19 Mar 2014)

Estafa es poco...son unos ladrones yo hice un par de pedidos en aliexpress, uno de ellos de 
mas de 100€ y no me mandaron nada, reclame a la atencion del cliente que es de alibaba pero 
no se hacen cargo de sus vendedores.
jslito yo he comprado en Welcome To Crestbuy pero he pagado por western union, hoy haré un pedido e intentaré pagarlo con paypal, ¿tú ya lo has hecho? Pagaste el 6%? Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## allan smithee (19 Mar 2014)

Lo de la aduana es una lotería. Si viene por correo certificado tienes muchas opciones de que no te paren el envío. DHL y similares son más caros y pasan casi siempre por aduana con el hostiazo pertinente del 21% de IVA + 3% de arancel en caso de ser algo de 150 euros para arriba.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (19 Mar 2014)

allan smithee dijo:


> DHL y similares son más caros y pasan casi siempre por aduana con el hostiazo pertinente del 21% de IVA + 3% de arancel en caso de ser algo de 150 euros para arriba.



DHL, UPS y demás ralea pasan siempre por aduanas para poder cargar la tramitación del DUA a precio de caviar.


----------



## casapapiMIX (19 Mar 2014)

Yo compro bastante en aliexpress (el ultimo año unos 200 pedidos a distintos vendedoreS) y nunca he tenido un problema.

Cuando me ha llegado algo mal o defectuoso el propio vendedor me lo ha solucionado.Alguna vez me han enviado algo que no ha llegado en el plazo acordado y aliexpress me ha devuelto la pasta, eso si, tardan bastante pero cumplen

Tema aduanas,

Cuando lo envian por china air mail, singapore post y estas cosas que tardan un mes, no te lo paran ni de churro. 

Si te lo envian por mensajero DHL, UPS o similar pasa por aduanas 100%

Por EMS os lo diré en una semana ya que nunca había pedido hasta el otro día. aunque supongo que si lo pararan, en foros he leido que por EMS no es 100% seguro como si se utiliza mensajero

Lo que hay que hacer el 100% de las veces es, antes de pagar escribirle al chino para que te haga un descuento o te meta productos extra en el paquete.


----------



## ppsoefobico (19 Mar 2014)

Yo compré un teléfono móvil chino en aliexpress. Me lo enviaron por dhl. En mi caso no tuve ningún problema. Aunque la factura incluida en el paquete era falsa. Indicaba 30$ y el producto detallado era un ebook.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (19 Mar 2014)

carlos heras dijo:


> Estafa es poco...son unos ladrones yo hice un par de pedidos en aliexpress, uno de ellos de
> mas de 100€ y no me mandaron nada, reclame a la atencion del cliente que es de alibaba pero
> no se hacen cargo de sus vendedores.
> jslito yo he comprado en Welcome To Crestbuy pero he pagado por western union, hoy haré un pedido e intentaré pagarlo con paypal, ¿tú ya lo has hecho? Pagaste el 6%? Muchas gracias!!!



Yo hice un pedido de 20 gafas de sol de un mismo modelo. 5 o 6 gafas de un mismo color no tienen protección UV. Hice una foto con las gafas y el UV tester marcando 0 y se lo envié al vendedor. Me daba 3 euros de compensanión, elevé la disputa a reclamación y me devolvieron el importe completo de los 5 pares de gafas. Ah! En la reclamación indiqué "No devolver el producto", porque no es indicado para su utilización y porque el importe de vuelta a China es más caro que el producto en sí, y en tres o cuatro días me devolviero el importe completo de los 5 pares de gafas y me quedé con ellas/no tuve que devolverlas a China.

¿Alguien quiere un par de gafas modernas/redondas sin protección UV?


----------



## Ortega Rubio (19 Mar 2014)

Vicent74 dijo:


> Yo hice un pedido de 20 gafas de sol de un mismo modelo. 5 o 6 gafas de un mismo color no tienen protección UV. Hice una foto con las gafas y el UV tester marcando 0 y se lo envié al vendedor. Me daba 3 euros de compensanión, elevé la disputa a reclamación y me devolvieron el importe completo de los 5 pares de gafas. Ah! En la reclamación indiqué "No devolver el producto", porque no es indicado para su utilización y porque el importe de vuelta a China es más caro que el producto en sí, y en tres o cuatro días me devolviero el importe completo de los 5 pares de gafas y me quedé con ellas/no tuve que devolverlas a China.
> 
> ¿Alguien quiere un par de gafas modernas/redondas sin protección UV?



Yo y mis compañeros hemos realizado ya bastantes pedidos a Welcome To Crestbuy y la verdad que de momento sin problemas. Hemos pedido toda clase de camisetas (tommy, ralph, etc), zapatillas (sobre todo converse y asics), cazadoras(columbia, north face). La calidad evidentemente no es la misma que la original, pero es bastante aceptable, vamos que un polo te va a durar unos añitos sin que se deshilache. También hemos pedido algunos relojes, como ha dicho por ahí uno, los tag heuer muy logrados, imagino que también dependerá del modelo. Ahora hemos pedido unos rolex, aunque imagino que en estos últimos ya cantará mucho más.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (20 Mar 2014)

Ortega Rubio dijo:


> Yo y mis compañeros hemos realizado ya bastantes pedidos a Welcome To Crestbuy y la verdad que de momento sin problemas. Hemos pedido toda clase de camisetas (tommy, ralph, etc), zapatillas (sobre todo converse y asics), cazadoras(columbia, north face). La calidad evidentemente no es la misma que la original, pero es bastante aceptable, vamos que un polo te va a durar unos añitos sin que se deshilache. También hemos pedido algunos relojes, como ha dicho por ahí uno, los tag heuer muy logrados, imagino que también dependerá del modelo. Ahora hemos pedido unos rolex, aunque imagino que en estos últimos ya cantará mucho más.



Personalmente huyo de las falsificaciones en lo personal y en lo comercial, por eso prefiero comprar el Aliexpres que no las tolera. Pero si tuviera que comprar alguna las compraría en Ioffert, mayor cantidad de ellas y posibilidad de regateo con el vendedor, sobre todo al precio por mayor ...


----------



## LOLEANTE (20 Mar 2014)

allan smithee dijo:


> Lo de la aduana es una lotería. Si viene por correo certificado tienes muchas opciones de que no te paren el envío. DHL y similares son más caros y pasan casi siempre por aduana con el hostiazo pertinente del 21% de IVA + 3% de arancel en caso de ser algo de *150 euros para arriba.*



150 € dice )

Eso era antes, ahora todo lo que pase de 22 € es susceptible de pegarle un sablazo.


----------



## racional (20 Mar 2014)

Hay que saber que vededor es el bueno y el que no.


----------



## Ortega Rubio (25 Mar 2014)

Vicent74 dijo:


> Personalmente huyo de las falsificaciones en lo personal y en lo comercial, por eso prefiero comprar el Aliexpres que no las tolera. Pero si tuviera que comprar alguna las compraría en Ioffert, mayor cantidad de ellas y posibilidad de regateo con el vendedor, sobre todo al precio por mayor ...



La unica pega que tiene crestbuy es que al precio de tu compra debes añadirle al menos un 30-40% en concepto de gastos de envio.La calidad evidentemente no es la misma que la original, pero es bastante aceptable, vamos que un polo te va a durar unos añitos sin que se deshilache.


----------



## Vicent74_borrado (25 Mar 2014)

Ortega Rubio dijo:


> La unica pega que tiene crestbuy es que al precio de tu compra debes añadirle al menos un 30-40% en concepto de gastos de envio.La calidad evidentemente no es la misma que la original, pero es bastante aceptable, vamos que un polo te va a durar unos añitos sin que se deshilache.



Muy rara me parece a mí esa página. He buscado crestbuy en Google y aparecen todo resultados secundarios menos la web ... No me fio.


----------



## mochu (25 Mar 2014)

La web Crestbuy es la misma que www.ropacn.es,hay bastantes experiencias satisfactorias sobre esas webs.


----------



## Le Truhan (26 Mar 2014)

Cuanta sabiduria de hilo, cuanto me falta por descubrir.


----------



## HarryWashello_borrado (26 Mar 2014)

Anda que comprar en una página con nombre de chorizo...


----------



## Diquesi (26 Mar 2014)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> DHL, UPS y demás ralea pasan siempre por aduanas para poder cargar la tramitación del DUA a precio de caviar.



Es verdad yo para pedidos de 3-4 mil euros pago unos 150€ de gestiones a DHL. Ultimamente me estoy mirando las opciones de mandarles a la mierda. Me parece exagerado teniendo en cuenta que he pagado ya 250€ de envio desde hong kong. 

Sabes si hay forma de hacerlo direcamente con aduanas y cual es la desventaja?


----------



## Sorima (27 Mar 2014)

Las de la NBA se pueden personalizar?


----------



## sanzjm (27 Mar 2014)

Diquesi dijo:


> Es verdad yo para pedidos de 3-4 mil euros pago unos 150€ de gestiones a DHL. Ultimamente me estoy mirando las opciones de mandarles a la mierda. Me parece exagerado teniendo en cuenta que he pagado ya 250€ de envio desde hong kong.
> 
> Sabes si hay forma de hacerlo direcamente con aduanas y cual es la desventaja?



Yo pago 2,5% a fedex. Si son 4000€ hablamos de 100€.
No me parece excesivo hablando de que te quitas problemas y tiempo en tramitacion, ellos incluso una vez salen los paquetes me contactan para dejarlo todo preparado, al instante de llegar me pasan el dua y al poco tiempo su factura.
Que pagas de aranceles?, yo uno 3-4% del valor declarado


----------



## racional (28 Mar 2014)

DHL son los mas ladrones con la aduana.


----------



## Sorima (30 Mar 2014)

conveniente, facil y rapido.


----------



## carlos heras (31 Mar 2014)

Son más caras porque el agente tiene que vivir de esto, de todas formas es barato.


----------



## sanzjm (31 Mar 2014)

A ver si queda claro que la aduana no es cara, lo caro es pagar el iva, como cualquier producto que compras en esta vida


----------



## carlos heras (31 Mar 2014)

sanzjm dijo:


> A ver si queda claro que la aduana no es cara, lo caro es pagar el iva, como cualquier producto que compras en esta vida



Yo he comprado varias veces en crestbuy.se .La calidad de la ropa es muy buena, el único detalle a tener en cuenta es que yo siempre pido una talla más grande de la que necesito ya que de normal son ligeramente pequeñas.La unica pega que tiene crestbuy es que al precio de tu compra debes añadirle al menos un 45% en concepto de gastos de envio.


----------



## Bravs (4 Abr 2014)

carlos heras dijo:


> Yo he comprado varias veces en crestbuy.se .La calidad de la ropa es muy buena, el único detalle a tener en cuenta es que yo siempre pido una talla más grande de la que necesito ya que de normal son ligeramente pequeñas.La unica pega que tiene crestbuy es que al precio de tu compra debes añadirle al menos un 45% en concepto de gastos de envio.



Recomiendo entrar y que realizéis vosotros mismos un pedido.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 17:17 ----------

5º pedido a Alex, sin problema alguno


----------



## Bravs (4 Abr 2014)

carlos heras dijo:


> Yo he comprado varias veces en crestbuy.se .La calidad de la ropa es muy buena, el único detalle a tener en cuenta es que yo siempre pido una talla más grande de la que necesito ya que de normal son ligeramente pequeñas.La unica pega que tiene crestbuy es que al precio de tu compra debes añadirle al menos un 45% en concepto de gastos de envio.



pero me dicen que no se puede pagar con Paypal el primero pedido y no se me mosquea un poco. Alguno podria asesorarme? 
Gracias de antemano. Un saludo.


----------



## ezkerraldea (7 Abr 2014)

LOLEANTE dijo:


> 150 € dice )
> 
> Eso era antes, ahora todo lo que pase de 22 € es susceptible de pegarle un sablazo.



Si tiene valor comercial (0,01 ctmo.) y te lo paran en la aduana, te toca pagar el despacho sí o sí.


----------



## euriborfree (7 Abr 2014)

Bravs dijo:


> Recomiendo entrar y que realizéis vosotros mismos un pedido.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 17:17 ----------
> 
> 5º pedido a Alex, sin problema alguno





Bravs dijo:


> pero me dicen que no se puede pagar con Paypal el primero pedido y no se me mosquea un poco. Alguno podria asesorarme?
> Gracias de antemano. Un saludo.



ni con un palo, es una web china de venta de falsificaciones, y tu eres un pompero con 11 posts que esta respondiendo a otro pompero, supongo que para dar mas visibilidad al sitio en cuestion.

Si no te estafan al pagar te mandaran una mierda y si la paran en la aduana el comprador puede tener que responder de un delito contra la propiedad industrial, si compras 1 prenda no suele pasar nada, pero si compras varias la administracion "podria" (a su criterio) entender que incurres en una conducta sospechosa.

fuera spammers


----------



## Sorima (7 Abr 2014)

Ortega Rubio dijo:


> Yo y mis compañeros hemos realizado ya bastantes pedidos a Welcome To Crestbuy y la verdad que de momento sin problemas. Hemos pedido toda clase de camisetas (tommy, ralph, etc), zapatillas (sobre todo converse y asics), cazadoras(columbia, north face). La calidad evidentemente no es la misma que la original, pero es bastante aceptable, vamos que un polo te va a durar unos añitos sin que se deshilache. También hemos pedido algunos relojes, como ha dicho por ahí uno, los tag heuer muy logrados, imagino que también dependerá del modelo. Ahora hemos pedido unos rolex, aunque imagino que en estos últimos ya cantará mucho más.



Es una empresa china que opera con distintos nombres y vende ropa y otros productos de marca falsificada. Por ello, si te abren el paquete en la aduana, te lo pueden retener e incluso puedes tener problemas por comprar productos falsificados. soy una más nueva, este sitio parece muy bonito, acabo de hablar con Alex, que es un sitio real, y todos sus productos son replicas de alta calidad, voy a hacer mi orden cuando abren un paypal 15 días más tarde.


----------



## garcia (8 Abr 2014)

Sorima dijo:


> ...voy a hacer mi orden cuando abren un paypal 15 días más tarde.



Esto es lenguaje natural... natural del traductor de Google

100% fiable el forero Sorima


----------



## euriborfree (8 Abr 2014)

Sorima dijo:


> Es una empresa china que opera con distintos nombres y vende ropa y otros productos de marca falsificada. Por ello, si te abren el paquete en la aduana, te lo pueden retener e incluso puedes tener problemas por comprar productos falsificados. soy una más nueva, este sitio parece muy bonito, acabo de hablar con Alex, que es un sitio real, y todos sus productos son replicas de alta calidad, voy a hacer mi orden cuando abren un paypal 15 días más tarde.



Hola, spammer


----------



## Ortega Rubio (9 Abr 2014)

no estan mal, pero no son originales.
Crestbuy International Trade Co., Ltd. (China Trading Company) - Company Profile

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 13:18 ----------




ezkerraldea dijo:


> Si tiene valor comercial (0,01 ctmo.) y te lo paran en la aduana, te toca pagar el despacho sí o sí.



sale bien de precio siempre y cuando no te lo retengan en aduanas


----------



## euriborfree (17 Abr 2014)

djvaro dijo:


> Buenas, queria comprar unos zapatos en xxxx (unos nike DUNK y otros VANS),pero no me fio de su calidad ni de su buena imitación ni por la imagen. Alguien ha comprado alguna vez zapatos en busicn ? Que tal la calidad i la imitación?
> Otro tema es el de la talla, mas grande o mas peque?o pido? Otro tem: alguien ha pedido gorras new era? Que tal son?



Yo no lo haria, primero porque los zapatos sin probarlos tienen mucho mas riesgo, segundo porque sabes que son falsificaciones asi que el tallaje puede ser muy diferente multiplicando el riesgo anterior y porque los materiales pueden ser malos y causarte problemas en los pies.

Recuerda cuando tuviero que retirar montones de calzado chino del mercado porque usaban un fungicida toxico.


----------



## Bravs (17 Abr 2014)

Ortega Rubio dijo:


> no estan mal, pero no son originales.
> Crestbuy International Trade Co., Ltd. (China Trading Company) - Company Profile
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 13:18 ----------
> ...



Hola Pues yo no lo conocia pero he hablado por chat con ellos y me han parecido bien. Tampoco entiendo si has comprado y no te lo han enviado ¿porque has comprado mas? Me han dicho que se puede pagar por paypal que para mi es una garantia ya que si no te llega paypal te devuelve el dinero Creo que voy a probar a ver que pasa


----------



## carlos heras (17 Abr 2014)

Uno de los problemas de comprar tan lejos es que el producto no nos guste o que no cumpla lo prometido. Entonces… ?qué haces? Para minimizar este riesgo debemos siempre mirar las revisiones que tiene el producto. Si hay muchas revisiones negativas, o muchos problemas en la recepción o calidad de ese producto determinado, mejor no comprarlo. yo he comprado en Welcome To Crestbuy y la verdad que no tengo ninguna queja, contesta rápido, el envio rápido y la ropa es de calidad y con muchos detalles (cremalleras y demas) te hablo desde mi experiencia personal .Si la ves por fotos es la misma.Lo único son algunos detalles que se llegan a notar si sos muy minucioso, pero después de eso es muy buena!


----------



## Bravs (20 Abr 2014)

Pero no hay un minimo para que no te cobren los gastos de envío?


----------



## Ortega Rubio (20 Abr 2014)

yo veo que aliexpress tienen pocos votos los vendedores no?o no encuentro con muchos...


----------



## davitin (21 Abr 2014)

Os estais llendo del tema, estamos hablando de import/export, no de compraros unas nike chungas para lucirlas por ahi.


----------



## Ortega Rubio (11 May 2014)

gracias amigo


----------



## carlos heras (13 May 2014)

paquetes llegaron hoy










gracias de antemano ...crestbuy


----------



## Bravs (15 May 2014)

Estoy muy contento con el servicio prestado Todo ha estado correcto en el pedido Muy amable la persona de contacto Alex y en todo momento me ha mantenido informado del estado en el que se encuentra el pedido que hicimos.


----------



## Turista23 (18 May 2014)

como va lo del tamaño y el color en las gafas de sol?


----------



## carlos heras (25 May 2014)

Métete en la página suya que es la que linko al principio y se ven todas Le das a BRANDS, buscas la marca que quieras, y compras


----------



## Ortega Rubio (28 May 2014)

Turista23 dijo:


> como va lo del tamaño y el color en las gafas de sol?



Uno de los problemas de comprar tan lejos es que el producto no nos guste o que no cumpla lo prometido. Entonces… ¿qué haces? Para minimizar este riesgo debemos siempre mirar las revisiones que tiene el producto
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7UI-aqWxUE


----------



## Renato (30 May 2014)

Si queréis comprar por Aliexpress y no pagar aduanas evitad DHL, Fedex y UPS siempre que podáis y elegid EMS. Tampoco suelen pasar por aduanas si hacen el envío por China Post o HKPost, pero tarda más y creo que los envíos no llevan tracking.


----------



## carlos heras (13 Jun 2014)

Yo hice dos compras en Welcome To Crestbuy y las dos buena calidad en los productos recibidos y envio rapido, 15-20 dias.


----------



## euriborfree (13 Jun 2014)

carlos heras dijo:


> Yo hice dos compras en Welcome To Crestbuy y las dos buena calidad en los productos recibidos y envio rapido, 15-20 dias.



el chiringuito ese es una estafa y tu eres el chino estafador que esta detras de el


----------

